# Neural Scan Sensory Testing Device



## larkatin (Aug 18, 2008)

ONE OF MY PHYSICIANS IS LOOKING INTO THE NEURAL SCAN SENSORY TESTING DEVICE. IT IS A "DIAGNOSTIC TOOL FOR PATIENTS HAVING IDD THERAPY WITH THE ACCU-SPINA SPINAL REHABILITATION SYSTEM OR ANY PATIENTS EXPERIENCING PAIN IN THE CERVICAL, THORACIC, ABDOMINAL AND PERIPHERY".  THE SALES REP ALSO STATES "THE UNIT HAS A CLEAN CPT CODE AND IS REIMBURSED BY ALL INSURANCE COMPANIES".  HE GOES ON TO SAY 95904 IPSILATERAL AND 95904-59 FOR CONTRALATERAL SIDE; BILLABLE FOR 12 UNITS (a unit per each of 12 nerves). I AM ALWAYS SKEPTICAL OF WHAT A SALES REP ADVISES.  ADDITIONAL INFO I RECEIVED STATES IT STIMULATES A NERVE AND MEASURES A DISTANT RESPONSE.  DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY EXPERIENCE WITH THIS?  I WILL CHECK THE CMS WEBSITE FOR POSSIBLE POLICIES, BUT ANY INPUT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------

